# Used to hate guns.



## Demonio (Feb 5, 2012)

I must admit I had issues with handguns back in the day. I grew up in east L.A. where gun violence was rampant.
My fear of handguns was intensified back in '99 when a good friend of mine was shot in the head by stray gunfire on my block. He was a straight A student with a great future. That was the last straw for me.
About 3 years ago my wife asked if we could get a gun someday for home protection, I objected.
I said, "We will never have a gun in our home, ever!"
Months later while visiting my in-laws, my father-in-law who happened to be a Vietnam Vet pulled out his guns for
cleaning. I watched him as everyone in the house went about their business. It dawned on me that this man had been through hell and lost a few friends in combat, but there he was safely handling his guns without alarming those around him. I talked to him about his feelings on gun ownership and began to develop a desire to conquer my fear. So I went for it, and decided to take a course along with my wife and can now say with great pride that I am a convert. 
I'd been training in martial arts for 18 years and always figured it was enough that there was a 6'1 225 lbs black belt standing between my family and any threat out there. But now that I'm buying a house and starting a family with my beautiful wife, the thought of some scumbag or scumbags breaking into my home and destroying what I love and worked so hard to attain bothers me to no end.
I thoroughly respect the right for any citizen to arm himself or herself for self defense.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

If this was a facebook post I would click the like button...just sayin'


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

:smt023


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Welcome to the side of reason, your family's safety just took a major leap forward.......JJ


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

welcome to the forum, and to the world of responsible gun ownership.... glad to have you in both


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

welcome to our forum, and for joining us in the world of responsible gun ownership members are always welcome in both...........

RCG


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

You did the right thing for you & your family. What was cool to read is that both of you did the class. See how gun safety is set up,There is no way anyone can get hurt. I teach 4-h juniors Three-Position Air Rifle Shooting.There is just one way to be real good with a firearm. Practice as much as you can,So you know your pistol like the back of your hand.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Your's was the best way to come to this. Prior to this, I suspect you were probably unreachable where guns are concerned. Welcome.



> Months later while visiting my in-laws, my father-in-law who happened to be a Vietnam Vet pulled out his guns for cleaning.


I may be wrong, but I suspect that this might have been specifically for your benefit.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome...from someone who studied martial arts when I was younger, even Bruce Lee couldn't stop a bullet.........and remember, it doesn't take a parachute to skydive, it only takes a parachute to skydive twice........


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome. I'm a believer in gun ownership, but I think I can understand the reservations you had. I respect someone who confronts and overcomes their fears, and I applaud you for doing that.


----------

